# Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?



## Oliver (20. Dezember 2007)

*Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Zu welchen Themengebieten wollt ihr mehr in der PCGH Extreme print 02/08 sehen und lesen?

Vorschläge bitte in diesem Thread plazieren


----------



## kmf (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Wäre 3 Wege SLi eventuell ein Thema oder ist das noch zu früh?


----------



## Oliver (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Was geneau interessiert dich dabei am meisten?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Die Latenz von Multi GPU Systemen und der Abstand der Frames.

Daneben wär noch ein LCD-TV für Gamer Artikel interessant (aber bitte nicht die 50" Teile sondern 'Bodenständigeren' 20-37"er)...


----------



## simons700 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Also ich weis nicht 3Weg SLI ist nur für Lottomillionäre oder Kernkraftwerkbesitzer interessant.

Ich währe sehr stark für eine Aktuelle Ram Übersicht(DDR2 800). Den was die einzelnen Module leisten weis ja eigentlich jeder aber diese Leistung haben sie vor ein paar Monaten gebracht und seit dem wurden schon 5 mal die Chips gewechselt. Dafür müsstet ihr allerdings auch neue Module Kaufen was ja nicht ganz rentabel ist. 
Was auch nicht schlecht währe ist ein Test bei dem Dass OC Potenzial der Einzelnen Mobos Getestet wird denn irgendwie liest man die ganze zeit dass, das MSI Neo2 Fr so gut sein soll und ohne Probleme FSB 500+ (sogar von FSB 575 wurde berichtet)erreichen soll. Diese Eigenschaft habt ihr nicht getestet weil ihr der Meinung wart dass es rein von Chipsatz abhängt. Was ja eigentlich auch stimmen sollte aber man weis ja nie. Und dass man auf manchen Boards Speicher und CPU um einiges Höher tackten kann wird auch immer wieder mal gerne erzählt. Da schneiden die von euch empfohlenen Gigabyte Bords ja auch nicht so gut ab. Könntet ihr der Sache mal auf den Grund Gehen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Was geneau interessiert dich dabei am meisten?



Die Stromaufnahme und wie sie sich bei unterschiedlichen Spielen und OC verhält, wäre interessant zu wissen.
Naja ein paar Benchmarks wären auch nicht übel. 
MFG

Edit:
@ simons700 ich hab den Link scho mal woanders hin gepostet aber ich glaube du hast den übersehen. http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=168399
Dasist genau das gleiche Board was ich auch habe .... der Yorkfield kann kommen 

Edit 2:
@ PCGH_Oliver
Eine dolle Sache wäre auch Exrem OC vor ein paar Jahren oder die Anfänge von Extrem OC (mit Ergebnissen, Hardware und Datum usw.). 
Also ich denke mal nur so 2 Seiten dürfte da reichen. Könnte ja vieleicht eine Serie werden, jedes Heft eine anderes Event/Hardwarezusammenstellung.


----------



## Ralphi (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Optimierung von Overclocking-Systemen:

Was bringt was -->

WLP, geschliffener Heatspreader, Wakü vs. High-End LuKü, kleine Gehäuse vs. großes Gehäuse, Latenzen 2GB Speicherriegel zu kleineren, Anhebung von vDimm, vFSB.

Das wär mal interessant...vor allem die Sache mit der FSB-Spannung etc. daran hab ich mich noch nie so richtig rangetraut.


----------



## Oliver (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Letzteres steht alles im ersten Heft


----------



## simons700 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> @ simons700 ich hab den Link scho mal woanders hin gepostet aber ich glaube du hast den übersehen. http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=168399
> Dasist genau das gleiche Board was ich auch habe .... der Yorkfield kann kommen


Sehr geil.
Aber hast du auch selbst geschaut obst du den FSB auch packst?

Na ja was soll man da testen? wie wärs mit mehr 120er Lüfter von denen kann man nie genug testen (ihr könntet ja auch mal so ne Hörprobe auf DVD Packen wie Bei CB) sonst fällt mir auch nichts ein.
Aber ich bin eigentlich gegen einen genaueren Test für 3 Wege SLi, aber wenn ihr nicht wisst was ihr sonst reinschreiben sollt ist es auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*



simons700 schrieb:


> Sehr geil.
> Aber hast du auch selbst geschaut obst du den FSB auch packst?



Ne leider kann ich das nicht testen wegen meinem Speicher bei FSB 385 (ohne Spannungserhöhung) war Schluss weil der Speicher nicht mehr konnte. Habe aber vor mir nach Weihnachten neuen RAM zu holen, mal sehen da geht noch was


----------



## Atosch (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Ich würde auch gerne einen Test sehen in dem Gehäuse bezüglich sauberer (möglichst unsichtbarer) Kabel Verlegung, einbau von Wakü optimierter Luftstrom/dämmung getestet werden, die im Bereich zwischen 40 - 100, da die bisher getesteten ja bestenfalls ab 120 losgingen.


----------



## Oliver (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Für die nächste Ausgabe ist ein recht umfangreiches Wakü-Special geplant. Von Ausgleichsbehälter über Kühler bis hn zu Pumpen werden wir alles testen durch das Wasser gepumpt werden kann, natürlich je nachdem welche Testmuster bis dahin da sind.

Der Umfang des Heftes scheint auf den ersten Blick/Griff sehr dürftig zu sein, da das Papier aber recht dünn ist, täuscht der Eindruck etwas. Zudem ist sehr wenig Werbung enthalten. 

Die Idee mit den Gehäusen ist sehr gut und wird bestimmt in einer der nächsten Ausgaben kommen. Ein Artikel über die Beschaffung/Umgang mit Trockeneis/LN2 habe ich auch vorgemerkt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Server Hardware gegen Consumerhardware wär ev. nicht schlecht und kann man ein µATX dual Prozessor System zum gamen aufgbauen (HT3600S von Tyan wär µATX), welche Kühler passen.

Wieviel kostet Reg ECC bzw FB DIMM gegenüber 'normalem' RAM.


----------



## patrock84 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Ob Servertechnik die Mehrheit der potenziellen Extreme-Heftkäufer interessiert?

Wenn ihr schon ein schönes Wakü-Special ins Heft packt, könntet ihr auf einer Seite mal testen, wie hoch man mit einem IFX-14 im Vergleich kommen würde. Anbieten würden sich da die Scythe Ultra Kaze 3.000, da diese auch im großen Rahmen verkauft werden.


Wie schon mal gesagt, interessiert mich vor allem ein ausführlicher Guide für Subtimings. Wäre schön, wenn man für Microns (beispielhaft) einen Bericht für die Eigenheiten bei einigen Boards/Chipsätzen.


----------



## Oliver (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Chipsatzspezifische Einstellungen gibt es nicht. Die möglichen Subtimings sind eher von dem jeweiligen Speicherriegel abhängig.


----------



## Lee (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Ich fände es gut wenn man endlich einmal nen Test der neuen AM2+ Platinen macht. Inklusive Overcloking versteht sich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Ob Servertechnik die Mehrheit der potenziellen Extreme-Heftkäufer interessiert?



Wir sind hier etwas extremer, von daher:
Warum sollts nicht interessieren??

Vorallendingen:
Was bringt Sockel F/771 gegen AM2/775?
Mit welchen Boards kann man übertakten?
Wie weit kann man Übertakten?

Das übliche halt...

Richtig extrem wär ein Tyan n3600S mit 2 Barcelonas in einem µATX Gehäuse 
(hab leider nicht das Geld dafür  )


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Etwas über Retro-OC wäre mal eine nette Idee. Celeron 300A, DFI Nforce 4 usw.; evtl. einfach mal legendäre OC-Hardware vorstellen oder meinetwegen auch besondere Benchmark-Meilensteine wie Sub10 1M, 100K 3D01 usw. und ihre Hintergründe. 
Interessiert aber wahrscheinlich niemanden... 

In alten PCGH-Ausgaben waren stets auf der letzten Seite unkommentierte Beiträge direkt aus der Community zu lesen. Das fand ich immer recht unterhaltsam.


----------



## squealer (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*




PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Für die nächste Ausgabe ist ein recht umfangreiches Wakü-Special geplant. Von Ausgleichsbehälter über Kühler bis hn zu Pumpen werden wir alles testen durch das Wasser gepumpt werden kann, natürlich je nachdem welche Testmuster bis dahin da sind.





PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielleicht könntet ihr hier ja auch mal Gehäuse mit integrierter Wakü testen.
> Speziell auch mal das "3DMercury" von Gigabyte mit integrierter Wakü, sowie die mitgelieferte Lösung zur Einbindung der Graka, welche sich "Blue Eye" nennt. Diese ist auch einzeln erhältlich.
> ...


----------



## AMDSempron (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Themen würdet ihr gerne in der Extreme print 02/08 lesen?*

Ich fände es mal ganz nett, wennn ihr auch mal schreibt, wire man bei AMD die Prozessoren übertaktet, AM2+ und AM2, 939 könnt ihr ja no in ein paar Sätzen am Rande lassen 

Auch die sehr geheimnisvolle Dualkarte von AMD, die anscheinend schneller sein soll, könnt ihr ja mal belichten, auch im Hinblick auf Crossfire, mit den beiden Karten könnte das dann schón ziemlich arg brennen, wenn ihr das nicht in die normale mit einbringt


----------

